# DOZER x DAISY



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

RE Dozer x RE Daisy seems to be a big favorite in the bullie world from what a breeder told me, do any members have any offsprings from this breeding, if so please post pic I would love to see.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

RE Blue Dozer









RE Blue Daisy

Some of their offspring:









Deebo









Pebbles









Gia









Lit'l One









Lycan









Wicked Sativa of WCBP









RE Blue Grizzly









Capone


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Anther one of Lit'l One









BPK RE Chino of South Town









RAZOR'S EDGE THE BULLRIDER


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Cant compare to rock and rubys productions... IMO


----------

